# Embarrassing NSW Police Officer



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 21, 2012)

Police bashing: senior officer's son involved in SCG arrest

I cringe at the idea of serving the community and wearing the blue uniform proudly alongside an Ahole like this..
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Vincey (Jan 21, 2012)

I think it's more than embarrassing. It's disgusting. Unless the guy was flailing a weapon I find it completely uncalled for, and even in such a situation there are proper procedures to go about to make sure all parties involved are safe be it spectator, victim or 'criminal'.

Such obvious violence is not a "technique" used by the police force but one used in an alley by the ones police should be after. Not a rowdy cricket fan


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 21, 2012)

I watched this last night on the news, apparently the bloke was resisting arrest. I reckon they get them both in the ring without the four sec's holding him down and then see how he goes. Fair enough if he was resisting arrest but those blows had bad intentions behind them.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 21, 2012)

A bit of police brutality never hurt anyone lol


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 21, 2012)

AP even if you are resisting arrest, being held down by 5 seccies and a cop standing infront throwing punches is uncalled for. He reminded me of Benjamin Price, even though Price was alot more extreme its the same thing at the end of the day. Im very intrested to see how this is going to go down, as this cop is the son of Assistant Comissioner Mark Murdoch, the Commander of the Central Metropilitan Region. And it is well known how hard it is to put a Comission Ranked Officer in any muddy water


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 21, 2012)

To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.

Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.

There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.


----------



## fishunter (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.



Finally someone has said it!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.



To a degree, i agree with you. I hate it when police arent given the respect they deserve anymore. Lil ****s running around thinking they own the place, hurling abuse at our officers left right and center. Ive had a passion for policing for a very long time and i cant wait to do it this year* Fingers xd*. But there is a fine line between tough punishment and a guy being held down and knocked repeatedly to the head as the video shows. Tough punishment is all good, until you get a cop like B.Price shoving hoses down the throats of handcuffed people, and nearly drowning them. Its all good to say let our police dish out punishment, but then where do you draw the line? What is normal to me, maybe excessive to you? Its a very fine line every officer will face then. Is it okay for you to leave a police station bloody and bruised because you were handcuffed and having your head knocked in a wall? I see your point, but where should we draw the line?

Edited : Speline


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 21, 2012)

I think the line should be drawn when we get to the stage where people can walk down the street safely without being hassled by a group of young teens, where people can go out without being threatened with their life and where people generally just pull their heads in. I understand what you are saying also, but the way we are headed now, no one has control except for idiots.


----------



## Mayo (Jan 21, 2012)

Have to agree with you Kawasaki needs to be some instant punishment dealt in a lot of cases. Will make them think twice, but there does need to be a line drawn as to what is excessive.


----------



## statonb (Jan 21, 2012)

lol i use to get floggins from the cops all the time,id get pulled up anywhere i went just by the way i look and after awhile you get pissed about it and snap back...wont be doing that again


----------



## jham66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I would like to know where those punches landed, from the footage I can't really tell. May even be corking his leg to stop him kicking.... does look brutal from the footage though.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I think the line should be drawn when we get to the stage where people can walk down the street safely without being hassled by a group of young teens, where people can go out without being threatened with their life and where people generally just pull their heads in. I understand what you are saying also, but the way we are headed now, no one has control except for idiots.



I would love to see our community safe. Where kids can be kids and enjoy their childhood without being approached by sick [email protected]. where we can go to a club and drink with friends, and have noone glassed at the end of the night, or a girl assaulted. But i also fear turning our state into a police state, where people leave cop shops bloody and bruised. I know i will never be that type of cop. But yes i do agree, i wish some people can be taught with a good flogging. But if we had that, im sure the outcry and bleeding hearts will start a revolution. Again i will say, it will indeed be a fine line for the police force to walk on.


----------



## statonb (Jan 21, 2012)

its when they give you a touch up for no reason i have problems with,fair enough if someone is being a fair jerk give him afew taps so they no who is boss but there should be a line


----------



## Australis (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.



Would you feel the same for say your mother, sister, grandmother or daughter if they happen to be intoxicated and refuse to leave a venue.. surely you wouldn't think it was "no harm done" if they got held down and repeatedly assaulted. 


And regarding things like teen thugs on the streets etc.. mostly this is the result of socioeconomic problems unrealistic to think it can be cured with police brutality.


----------



## statonb (Jan 21, 2012)

sadly most cops are scumbags and think they king cos they have a badge


----------



## Mayo (Jan 21, 2012)

Well the current bleeding heart approach has failed miserably, perhaps a it is what we need to go back to. And yes if the family refused to leave the venue after being asked by the police then yes they deserved it.


----------



## statonb (Jan 21, 2012)

dont think things will change anytime soon.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 21, 2012)

Australis said:


> Would you feel the same for say your mother, sister, grandmother or daughter if they happen to be intoxicated and refuse to leave a venue.. surely you wouldn't think it was "no harm done" if they got held down and repeatedly assaulted.
> 
> 
> And regarding things like teen thugs on the streets etc.. mostly this is the result of socioeconomic problems unrealistic to think it can be cured with police brutality.



My mother, sister or grandmother wouldn't do it. Anyone who is refusing orders repeatedly deserves a few. Big difference between a bloke and an elderly woman, though.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 21, 2012)

statonb said:


> sadly most cops are scumbags and think they king cos they have a badge




Sadly you are very wrong. Treat them with respect and 9/10 you will get respect back. They are only humans, and yes there are some bad ones, but not most.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 21, 2012)

The problem with this idea (as appealing as it sounds for some cases) is that the police are sinking to the level of the thugs. How can the police and magistrates tell people not to break the law if the cops are breaking it themselves?

They need to rise above the crap and set an example for everyone else. If cops think it is OK to solve problems with fisty cuffs then everyone will start to think that way.



kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.


----------



## statonb (Jan 21, 2012)

the sucky thing is if you have had a history with them,changed your life around they still treat ya like ****,i know some good cops that just want to help ya out even when you are in the wrong but at the same time ones that treat you like **** cos of ya past,lets face it we all had one lol


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2012)

I can understand giving someone who is violent a beating, but sometimes it gets taken too far, or sometimes they beat people who didn't deserve it. I know someone who was pinned down and kissed by a cop against their will when they were 16, and later in her life another cop tried to rape her. Her 5ft 10 friend came in and beat the crap out of him until he left.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 21, 2012)

If your not doing anything wrong you have nothing to worry about so yeh bring back some old school policing. The problem with these young soft#*$#s today starts with no bullying at school so they dont know there place in the world and run around thinking there ten foot tall and bulit proof. You do the right thing in life and you dont get bullied or picked on by the cops. Its how we learnt decency and respect. Something that was lost around the time of newschool policing. Bring back the biff bring back respect lol


----------



## finchie (Jan 21, 2012)

i thought the big bash was meant to be on the pitch not in the crowd


----------



## chase77 (Jan 21, 2012)

willo said:


> If your not doing anything wrong you have nothing to worry about so yeh bring back some old school policing. The problem with these young soft#*$#s today starts with no bullying at school so they dont know there place in the world and run around thinking there ten foot tall and bulit proof. You do the right thing in life and you dont get bullied or picked on by the cops. Its how we learnt decency and respect. Something that was lost around the time of newschool policing. Bring back the biff bring back respect lol



I have disagree with the bit about bullying. Bully is as bad as it's ever been. And if you grew up in the shire you must have gone to the only school that didn't have bullying, cause its rife through most schools. I agree that society has lost respect. teachers and parents have lost the power to dicipline as have the coppas. 

Has anyone else seen the rest of the footage? Cause I haven't. Channel 7 only show the six punches, over and over. Maybe when we've seen the rest of the footage, people can make their own mind up. Until then, its just the typical media doing what they do best.


----------



## euphorion (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.



Totally agree with you. While there is a difference between respect and fear for an officer of the law frankly some of the people of my generation need to re-learn the respect due to an officer and their potential.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> I can understand giving someone who is violent a beating, but sometimes it gets taken too far, or sometimes they beat people who didn't deserve it. I know someone who was pinned down and kissed by a cop against their will when they were 16, and later in her life another cop tried to rape her. Her 5ft 10 friend came in and beat the crap out of him until he left.



No offense, but I doubt this. I doubt that a cop tried to rape your friend. I doubt that a cop tried to rape your friend in an environment where he could possibly be caught. I REALLY doubt that if anyone laid hands on a copper, that the person wouldn't get taken away, even if the cop was in the wrong and trying to rape someone. It is he who writes the police report, after all. What does the 5ft 10 have to do with it? 

Waruikazi, I agree with you to a point, as you know the cops have left a bad taste in my mouth recently. However, current methods aren't working and old school methods used to.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 21, 2012)

willo said:


> The problem with these young soft#*$#s today starts with no bullying at school so they dont know there place in the world and run around thinking there ten foot tall and bulit proof.



Sorry, I don't quite understand. Are you saying that kids should be bullied at school so they learn their place?


----------



## Snakewoman (Jan 21, 2012)

You can doubt it all you like, it doesn't stop it from being a fact. It didn't happen to a friend, it happened to my MOTHER. The cop was drunk, he wasn't exactly thinking. Sorry, but thinking that a cop wouldn't commit a crime because they could get caught is a bit naive. Prison is full of people who knew they could get caught but committed a crime anyway. Nobody was going to get taken away given the fact that this guy was the only cop at this house and he was off his face. He was a guest at a part that was at the house. It's not like he could call for back up given he fact that there was a witness who could testify that he did the wrong thing. It was safer for him to keep his mouth shut.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 21, 2012)

Fair call mate maybe its different these days. i just ment in my day if you didnt carry on to big for your boots you didnt have to many problems. Just seems these days a majority of kids strut around thinking their gangsters and with no fighting in schools seem to slip through the system without learning their place in the playground.I didnt mean to offend mate im a bit old school and in most cases you only get a smack in the chops for one reason so if asked to leave a venue for clearly doing the wrong thing by someone how could put me on my **** i would get up and leave no fuss. This sort of common sence learnt in the play ground thats all i meant.


----------



## grannieannie (Jan 21, 2012)

No matter who is doing the bashing.....I just find it sickening to watch....I mean almost physically sickening. In tonights local news a young fellow was set upon...presumably for no reason....by a bunch of youths and in the tv interview you could actually see the boot marks on this lads face....it was terrible.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 21, 2012)

Tahlia said:


> You can doubt it all you like, it doesn't stop it from being a fact. It didn't happen to a friend, it happened to my MOTHER. The cop was drunk, he wasn't exactly thinking. Sorry, but thinking that a cop wouldn't commit a crime because they could get caught is a bit naive. Prison is full of people who knew they could get caught but committed a crime anyway. Nobody was going to get taken away given the fact that this guy was the only cop at this house and he was off his face. He was a guest at a part that was at the house. It's not like he could call for back up given he fact that there was a witness who could testify that he did the wrong thing. It was safer for him to keep his mouth shut.



Well there's a big difference between an on duty cop and a drunk in the back room of a house...


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 21, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Well there's a big difference between an on duty cop and a drunk in the back room of a house...




I dont think there's a big difference at all. I think that if you wear that uniform during the day then you should act accordingly AT ALL TIMES!!! The general public knows that no means no, they also know that its not right to go around assaulting people physically, so a cop has no reason to believe he should be above the law.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for taking the heat of me Kawasakirider. lol bad choice of words on my behalf i ment anti fighting policy not anti bullying. ha


----------



## Grunter023 (Jan 21, 2012)

I work with offending juvenile's that are locked up, and sometimes we rely on police to step in and help us out when in court room/police cell situations. I have a great respect for police in this sense and in the community. Where I work we have different ways we have to use force and all the bullshit that comes with it is a nightmare,whereas police are able to do a lot more..different use of force and capsican spray/tasers etc - so if a policeman wants to step in and give me a hand to prevent a situation or myself or someone in the community from getting hurt then my hat is off to them. 
This person had the chance to follow the law and he chose not to.
What state is the world going to be in if there are no police wanting to do the jobs they are out there doing? It would be chaos...so I say they should be able to do whatever it takes to uphold the law.


----------



## Renenet (Jan 21, 2012)

willo said:


> Fair call mate maybe its different these days. i just ment in my day if you didnt carry on to big for your boots you didnt have to many problems.



No offence taken. I'm a little sensitive when people start talking about bullying as being good for you. I was bullied at school because I was different and an easy target, not because I was big-noting myself. It was a terrible, soul-destroying experience I wouldn't wish on anyone. This is not a rare experience among so-called "different" kids. 

What you're talking about is not quite the same, but I still can't see fighting in the school playground as a good thing. It might create a pecking order, but I'd think that the order would be based on who's physically the strongest. As I remember it, fights in the school playground were often escalated by other kids yelling, "Fight, fight, fight!" - in other words, peer pressure - rather than any real desire by the participants to actually fight. Under that kind of pressure, it shows more character to walk away. 

I agree that a lot of "kids" - and I put that in quotation marks to cover some in my generation who act like kids - have missed out on learning respect for others and society somewhere. I reckon it's a case of not being taught to take responsibility for their actions by their parents and teachers. 

Love your avatar, by the way.


----------



## Jeannine (Jan 22, 2012)

*would you have preferred the cop use his tazer gun or capsicum spray to subdue a man who was resisting arrest?

at least the cop used his fists, the ones in mother England use their truncheons in cases like this

there was nothing wrong with what the cop was doing however the do gooders and bleeding hearts probably wont be happy until the man is kicked off the force and im sure the poor 'innocent victim' will soon enough find a lawyer stupid enough to take on a law suit in his behalf and you honestly wonder why people DONT want to become Police Officers anymore

lets see how many of you think he did wrong if someone like that was endangering your child/ren

he could have simply gone along quietly and if he felt he was in the right then he could have made his protest from the safety of his mummies apron strings 

and my mother, sister, grand mother or daughter would NEVER get themselves in such a state that they would be asked to leave the venue in the first place

maybe they need to STOP selling alcohol at sporting events but they wont do that because they will lose money, must better to sell it to the general public, let them get drunk and then chuck them out

as for the footage shown, of course its only going to show it the way the person filming wanted it to be shown, heaven forbid we should get to see what was really happening, not good enough to sell is it?
*


----------



## statonb (Jan 22, 2012)

i have abit of experience with this as i spent 1year in prison for assaulting a cop that was off duty and acting like a dick and assulted my sister so i think they need to held accountable for what they do as the rest of us have too,but saying that there not ll bad guys.

oh and was it just more or was the guy already restrained by security guards,guess the punches where just a bonus lol


----------



## chase77 (Jan 22, 2012)

willo said:


> Thanks for taking the heat of me Kawasakirider. lol bad choice of words on my behalf i ment anti fighting policy not anti bullying. ha


Yeah, that makes more sense. Totally agree. You see these kids (and adults) walking around without respect. They know their 'rights'. Parents aren't allowed to tan their hides any more cause its called child abuse now. a child can just run away from home and know that they'll get housed in a 'safe house', get given youth support payments and so on. But its just not the kids, any yobbo can walk down the street and yell abuse, get drunk and nothing gets done about it. Why, because every 2nd person has a camera on their phone, when in the past, a copper would have given you a beating because you deserved it. I'm only 34, so before anyone call me a dinosaur, I'm all for fair police, but give them the right to put people in their place.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.


Tell that to my friends family, he was killed by Darlinghurst police back in the good old days.



willo said:


> If your not doing anything wrong you have nothing to worry about so yeh bring back some old school policing. The problem with these young soft#*$#s today starts with no bullying at school so they dont know there place in the world and run around thinking there ten foot tall and bulit proof. You do the right thing in life and you dont get bullied or picked on by the cops. Its how we learnt decency and respect. Something that was lost around the time of newschool policing. Bring back the biff bring back respect lol



Of course, because there is no such thing as police corruption or police with anger issues or racist police or homophobic police, no they are all perfect


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 22, 2012)

statonb said:


> i have abit of experience with this as i spent 1year in prison for assaulting a cop that was off duty and acting like a dick and assulted my sister so i think they need to held accountable for what they do as the rest of us have too,but saying that there not ll bad guys.
> 
> oh and was it just more or was the guy already restrained by security guards,guess the punches where just a bonus lol



Ahh now i see why the COPS are crap..
Whatever was in the rest of the video doesnt matter. Yes the media will spin a story and its bloody annoying, BUT the conduct of the officer in those 5 seconds is not acceptable and it is what we are looking at here. Yes, i would rather capsicum spray or a taser for the person that asked. He was given those to use in these situations, he doesnt carry them around to look flashy. When you put on that uniform you are there for your community, not to go belting people, and although some ppl deserve it, you should be better than that. Your community looks at you as role model and an authority figure and not to abuse that. I want to see how this goes him being the son of one of NSW biggest regions(CMR) Commander, even if this ahole lost respect for his uniform, he shouldnt have lost it for his father who is one of the highest ranking officers in the state


----------



## Australis (Jan 22, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> My mother, sister or grandmother wouldn't do it. Anyone who is refusing orders repeatedly deserves a few. Big difference between a bloke and an elderly woman, though.



I expected this reply but i wasn't asking if they would do it, only if they had of done so.
But this is the problem with absolutes of X deserves Y that you propose. If you want to use absolutes it inhibits you from then back peddling and saying "oh no, not if its an elderly women".

To me refusing to leave a venue is such an everyday mundane thing and if you are a cop and cant deal with it professionally especially with the assistance of multiple security, you are just in the wrong job.

This desire to see cops bashing people who don't listen to them just reminds me of the brown shirts. Maybe we could get brown shirts working highway patrol dishing out beatings for minor traffic infringements.


----------



## wokka (Jan 22, 2012)

You cant stop the problems of society surfacing with physical violence. Once some guy is drunk beating him up wont sober them and turn them into "nice" patrons. If you remove the alcohol from the venue then you would prevent many of the problems but capitalism wont let that happen because there is a lot of money to be made from the grog.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 22, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> To be honest, I think there's no harm done. People (especially my generation) have no fear of repercussions for whatever the do, because nowadays there are none. If someone has been repeatedly asked to leave a premises and fails to do so, give 'em a few love taps.
> 
> Old school cops used to do this a lot and there wasn't as much of an issue as there is today. People should be able to walk down the street without the fear of being jumped by a group of thugs. Bring back the ability for a copper to dish out some tough punishment. If that happens, people will think twice about doing it again and so will other people, as they will have seen what happens to idiots.
> 
> There's no point in having cops if they can't be a bit tough on people, especially when our judicial system is ridiculous and people continue to get slaps on the wrists. We have to stop this do gooder BS and shape up.



Well said.
A post from facebook..RIP Broken Australia. You went soft on discipline. You went soft on immigration. You went soft on crime. Parents were told 'No you can't smack the kids'. Teachers were prevented from chastising kids in schools. The police couldn't clip a troublemaker round the ear. Kids had rights blah blah blah. Well done Australia. You shall reap what you sow. We have lost a whole generation & turned them into selfish disrespectful thugs! Things need to change!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Jan 22, 2012)

"....during a Big Bash match on Wednesday."

hahahahaha.


----------



## Pado2087 (Jan 22, 2012)

NSW Police = Disgusting


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 22, 2012)

I love how people bag out the cops.Do any of you people have any idea of what society would be like without them?


----------



## Aussie-Pride (Jan 22, 2012)

Ramsayi said:


> I love how people bag out the cops.Do any of you people have any idea of what society would be like without them?



Have you ever seen Mad Max? I'd say it would most likely turn into somthing similar


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

I've been a bouncer for years, alongside guys a lot bigger than me. I've been seriously assaulted once (when we chucked out an army platoon) and I'm involved in more 'situations' than anyone else, as I'm full-time inhouse. Show respect and basic courtesy and there's rarely any need for violence.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 22, 2012)

The police should be able to control themselves ??????
They are in fact paid to do so. That copper showed zero self control.
Unlike the other officers doing a good job etc .


END OF STORY.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 22, 2012)

Jungle_Freak said:


> The police should be able to control themselves ??????
> They are in fact paid to do so.
> That copper showed zero self control.
> END OF STORY.


 
Yup mate agree 100% the cop in question deserves to be put up on charges.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Jan 22, 2012)

The police SHOULD be able to do their job, and I think he did it well, all alternatives considered.
I think he hit him 4? times and then they showed the same 4 hits over and over in a row to make it look bad.
What would you have him do? Just keep asking nicely until he's blue in the face? 
Please tell me what he should of done?


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

Uh..along with one of his colleagues, locked his arms and walked him outside. 
Sorry, too easy?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> The police SHOULD be able to do their job, and I think he did it well, all alternatives considered.
> I think he hit him 4? times and then they showed the same 4 hits over and over in a row to make it look bad.
> What would you have him do? Just keep asking nicely until he's blue in the face?
> Please tell me what he should of done?



The man was already restrained by the other officers ???? Whats your point ?
Its all about self control in that work etc .


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

After placing his hands behind his back and walking him out he would probably hi five his mates thinking he is a tough guy and do it again at the next venue. After coping a few little love taps and being humiliated in front of his mates he may just pull his head in think twice next time. It was hardly a bashing he could have only been hitting him in the arm to make him let go. Harden up Australia


----------



## Mayo (Jan 22, 2012)

Does anyone have a link yet to a full video, the one linked at the start of the thread is very deceptive as it cuts and replays it to look like he hit far more times than he actually did?


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

willo said:


> After placing his hands behind his back and walking him out he would probably hi five his mates thinking he is a tough guy


This just doesn't happen. Also, he'd be walked out to the squad car and arrested-d&d, failure to cooperate, etc.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

Yeh to be slapped on the wrist in court.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 22, 2012)

willo said:


> Yeh to be slapped on the wrist in court.



He wouldn't even go to court, he would get a fine. And i would much rather it be that way, i'd rather police and the courts spending their time doing something about violent and property crime.


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 22, 2012)

Can the people condoning this please explain to me, why the man that got belted was NOT charged with any crime  , no assault, no resisting arrest nothing nada nope none . What he should have done you ask? Well since he had 6 seccies with him, put cuffs on the guy, walk him out of the venue, and smash him with every charge possible not smash him with fists. You cannot have police assault people, you will turn the country into a war zone with every person dealing with a cop end up in intensive care. Yes the video was played over and over. I dont care, one punch isnt acceptable, let alone 3 or 4 or watever.....When you wear the uniform, you show proffessionalism, you show compassion, you show understanding, if you cant then honestly the force to serve and protect the community is NOT for you.....


----------



## dangles (Jan 22, 2012)

sickening to say the least. I have mates that are cops and they agree that he should be put up on charges. If the copper was throwing the punches as the guy was resisting, well it is acceptable imo, however he was held down by the other sec's there and the copper had open slather on him. Regardless of where he was punching him it was excessive force imo.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

Spending a night in the watch house, going to court and paying a fine is still a deterrent..plus it means that next time he gets arrested he won't assume it's fight time and try for the first shot. Or go looking for payback for the beating he's already taken. It not only gives his colleagues a bad name, it puts them in increased risk as well.


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 22, 2012)

I can't believe the cop had that much of a brain explosion considering it happened at a place that was full of cameras and people.Just goes to show how little self control he actually has.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

Python legs i would totally agree with you if you where right but that wasnt the case he was just let go without a single charge. Wheres the lesson in that. I dont agree with violence but one thing is for sure Australia's soft approach to these type off people doesnt work. Why did people have more respect in the days when the cops had more authority.Things need to change even the do gooders of this country must be able to see where going backwards.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

I didn't say he was charged, I said charging was a more appropriate and effective response than punching him. Nothing 'do-gooder' about wanting the people who make the laws to follow them.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry mate i thought you said he would be walked out to the squad car and arrested. Sorry my bad i must have read it wrong


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 22, 2012)

Fining these sorts of people doesn't work. I go clubbing on a semi regular basis and I see the same thing over and over again, people who think they are heroes get around in packs with their mates and flog people, glass them, stab them etc. These people do it because they know it's highly unlikely that anything will happen to them. I also KNOW people who go out for the soul purpose of flogging people with a group of mates so they have no risk of being picked on themselves.

If the cops had enough spine to flog these a-holes then PERHAPS they'd smarten up and it would happen less. I know a group of people that flogged a couple of guys because they were gay. They went to court and they walked away with nothing. These are the sort of people that need to be taught a lesson, giving them a night in lock up doesn't do ANYTHING.

I've got mates that have spent the night in lock up and they laugh about it (granted my mates haven't been put in lock up for gang bashing people, but if these guys can have a giggle about it what do you think a thug would think of the situation? It's just a place for them to sleep it off), I have people on FB that have pictures up of them abusing cops because they know the cops are virtually powerless. 

You guys who think handing out fines or being escorted out of a place without any form of a touch up actually works obviously haven't seen the regularity that these repeat offenders commit these assaults and act like imbeciles. To the bloke that said he was a bouncer, how often are you confronted with a ridiculous amount of people challenging your authority? It would be quite a lot. I bet if you flogged a person who did so, he wouldn't be so keen to come back for round two. Eventually the word would get out that you aren't the bouncer to F with, and people would smarten up at the premises you work at.

My bro is a bouncer on the goldy and I have been to the joints he works at. NO one messes with him. Everyone comes up and shakes his hand or sucks up his ***, a lot of them have said to me "your brother is a machine, no one plays up around him" and similar things, some have told me how he's messed them up, but they deserved it and they have come up and apologised to him the next time they've been there. He commands respect and he gets it. Pretty easy to do when you're 6' 2" 110 kegs and done years of muay thai, lol.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2012)

DarwinBrianT said:


> Well said.
> A post from facebook..RIP Broken Australia. You went soft on discipline. You went soft on immigration. You went soft on crime. Parents were told 'No you can't smack the kids'. Teachers were prevented from chastising kids in schools. The police couldn't clip a troublemaker round the ear. Kids had rights blah blah blah. Well done Australia. You shall reap what you sow. We have lost a whole generation & turned them into selfish disrespectful thugs! Things need to change!


Both my sons are part of that generation and neither of them are selfish or thugs or disrespectful in fact they are a lot more respectful than the kids of my generation ever were. The younger one is almost 17 and it amazes me how open he is with friends and how unafraid to show emotion he is compared to boys back when I was his age. He respects women, he respects other cultures, he is not homophobic, he defends the underdog, despises bullys etc. Even my friends respect the person he is.

It is the young people condoning police brutality that scare me the most.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 22, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> Both my sons are part of that generation and neither of them are selfish or thugs or disrespectful in fact they are a lot more respectful than the kids of my generation ever were. The younger one is almost 17 and it amazes me how open he is with friends and how unafraid to show emotion he is compared to boys back when I was his age. He respects women, he respects other cultures, he is not homophobic, he defends the underdog, despises bullys etc. Even my friends respect the person he is.
> 
> It is the young people condoning police brutality that scare me the most.



Your son is the minority. I go out and see this all the time, I'm not making it up. I'd rather see a trouble making thug get smacked around then him stick a knife into or smash a glass over an innocent persons head. The fight culture is huge these days with the UFC and everyone wants to be hard (don't get me wrong, I love the UFC and MMA, but when it is in a controlled environment between two people who know what they're getting into), they don't realise that running around in a wolfpack assaulting people isn't "hard" though.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2012)

No my son is not in the minority at all, you only see what you want to see. All of my sons friends are like him and he has a lot of friends. I live in a pretty ratbag area but most of the ratbags around here are in there mid twenties and over. The expect the older generation always blames the worlds problems on young people but to see people your age doing it is just sad. You sound like some bitter, twisted old man that doesn't understand the younger generation, not someone that is part of that generation. If my sons had that attitude I would be very disappointed and wonder where the hell I went wrong.


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 22, 2012)

Trent you can't discourage fighting with fighting. It really baffles me that people don't understand that. 

If the police use fisty cuffs as a way of policing then alot more people will consider violence as an appropriate action to take against someone who has wronged them. 



kawasakirider said:


> Your son is the minority. I go out and see this all the time, I'm not making it up. I'd rather see a trouble making thug get smacked around then him stick a knife into or smash a glass over an innocent persons head. The fight culture is huge these days with the UFC and everyone wants to be hard (don't get me wrong, I love the UFC and MMA, but when it is in a controlled environment between two people who know what they're getting into), they don't realise that running around in a wolfpack assaulting people isn't "hard" though.


----------



## statonb (Jan 22, 2012)

i actually do Mixed Martial Arts but dont go looking around just flog someone,fair enough some of them a good flogging the way they act but its a reversal thing if we can do it why not cops...if cops can do it why not us.


----------



## PythonLegs (Jan 22, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> Fining these sorts of people doesn't work. I go clubbing on a semi regular basis and I see the same thing over and over again, people who think they are heroes get around in packs with their mates and flog people, glass them, stab them etc. These people do it because they know it's highly unlikely that anything will happen to them. I also KNOW people who go out for the soul purpose of flogging people with a group of mates so they have no risk of being picked on themselves.



Mate- ever consider that you hang out with douchebags who don't represent the majority? Bashing people doesn't mean that 'you aren't the bouncer to F with' it means if try hards want to make a name for themselves, you're the target, and if you've been bashed by a bouncer, or police officer, then obviously violence is the way to go.


----------



## ChondroAddict (Jan 22, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> No my son is not in the minority at all, you only see what you want to see. All of my sons friends are like him and he has a lot of friends. I live in a pretty ratbag area but most of the ratbags around here are in there mid twenties and over. The expect the older generation always blames the worlds problems on young people but to see people your age doing it is just sad. You sound like some bitter, twisted old man that doesn't understand the younger generation, not someone that is part of that generation. If my sons had that attitude I would be very disappointed and wonder where the hell I went wrong.


Bitter Twisted Old Man Hey. Mate when i read your first thread i thought wow what a great young bloke their are still some good ones out there. If every young person thought like you mate this wouldnt even be a topic so hats off to the lucky mum with the perfect boys. Im sure not all young people show disregard but mate im with you defiantly a minority.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Jan 22, 2012)

willo said:


> Bitter Twisted Old Hey. Mate when i read your first thread i thought wow what a great young bloke their are still some good ones out there. If every young person thought like you mate this wouldnt even be a topic so hats off to the lucky mum with the perfect boys. Im sure not all young people show disregard but mate im with you diffidently a minority.


I think your quoting the wrong person, if not I am confused. No my sons are not perfect and neither are their friends but who is. Wasn't calling you that either, I was saying KR sounds like that even though he is only 20. I also don't believe my sons are in the minority. There are no end of nice kids out there, it just so happens that it is the not so nice ones that get the attention. No one notices the nice ones because they are not doing stupid things to draw attention to themselves. So I guess that makes it seem like the bad apples are the majority but it doesn't make it true. It also still doesn't give the cops the right to lay into anyone they see fit to, never has. That behavior has always been considered a form of abuse of power, just more people have the guts to speak out about it now and more people catch them doing it on film.


----------



## statonb (Jan 22, 2012)

im sure youtube had nothing to do with the increase of bashings lol


----------



## Red-Ink (Jan 22, 2012)

I don't understand... If my mates held somebody down while I laid into him because he was being an idiot I'd get charged. But because it's a cop it's OK and bring back the good ol days?


----------



## mungus (Jan 23, 2012)

he'll get away with it.
they are a law / body amoung themselves.
i got $150 fine for parking my car facing the wrong side to traffic in front of my house in a extremely quite street.............
Highway patrol was responsible.....
To much time on his hands and needed to get his quota.
I went to the local cop station which is the headquarters for highway patrol in newcastle and spoke to the sargent who had small mans syndrome and didnt give hoot, he was just a smart ****.
I will really help our local police from now on....................really !!!
left a bad taste in my mouth.
If i was the guy being bashed by the copper, id sue his **** off !!!
Ahhhh feel a little better now :|


----------



## NotoriouS (Jan 23, 2012)

Don't blame the whole police force as the result of the actions of a single person (or even a number of people for that matter). If the person (victim in this scenario) attacked the police officer, then fair enough, the officer should subdue him. But where the person is clearly already restrained, this constitutes brutality. Don't blame society's problems on the fact that police can't cuff the criminals, blame the parents whose responsibility it is to raise their children up in the proper manner with respect for authority.

I have lived in countries where stuff like this wouldn't even be reported as it is absolutely normal for people to get a flogging from the cops - we lived in constant fear of them as they had absolute authority to do whatever. You'd fear the criminals as much as the cops. I think our Police force is excellent, with the exception of a few idiots (there are bad apples in every profession/society/etc etc). 

I do not condone the officer's actions, and he should face the justice system for excessive force/assault - end of story.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 23, 2012)

oshakoor said:


> Don't blame the whole police force as the result of the actions of a single person (or even a number of people for that matter). If the person (victim in this scenario) attacked the police officer, then fair enough, the officer should subdue him. But where the person is clearly already restrained, this constitutes brutality. Don't blame society's problems on the fact that police can't cuff the criminals, blame the parents whose responsibility it is to raise their children up in the proper manner with respect for authority.
> 
> I have lived in countries where stuff like this wouldn't even be reported as it is absolutely normal for people to get a flogging from the cops - we lived in constant fear of them as they had absolute authority to do whatever. You'd fear the criminals as much as the cops. I think our Police force is excellent, with the exception of a few idiots (there are bad apples in every profession/society/etc etc).
> 
> Excellant post ....


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Jan 23, 2012)

Spot on Oshakoor. ah you just reminded me of Lebanon's police. my uncle is a snr sergeant there, the stories blow ur mind away this would honestly be petty and noone would look twice. Scary


----------



## PMyers (Jan 23, 2012)

Why don't we all simply wait and see what other evidence is offered up before we start beating the media drum. Two seconds of juicy footage repeated ad nauseum is hardly "evidence". Reminds me of a cartoon episode... "Your tears say more than any real evidence ever could..." Go, Bandwagon!



Exotic_Doc said:


> Spot on Oshakoor. ah you just reminded me of Lebanon's police. my uncle is a snr sergeant there, the stories blow ur mind away this would honestly be petty and noone would look twice. Scary



Hahahaha. I have a friend who was a snr sergeant in the Lebanon Police. I know EXACTLY what you're saying there.



mungus said:


> i got $150 fine for parking my car facing the wrong side to traffic in front of my house in a extremely quite street.............
> Highway patrol was responsible.....



Really? It was the Highway Patrol officer who parked your car illegally, then?

"It's everybody elses fault but mine!"


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 6, 2012)

KaotikJezta said:


> No my son is *not in the minority* at all, *you only see what you want to see*. All of my sons friends are like him and he has a lot of friends. I live in a pretty ratbag area but most of the ratbags around here are in there mid twenties and over. The expect the older generation always blames the worlds problems on young people but to see people your age doing it is just sad. You sound like some bitter, twisted old man that doesn't understand the younger generation, not someone that is part of that generation. If my sons had that attitude I would be very disappointed and wonder where the hell I went wrong.





KaotikJezta said:


> Every person in this country except the indigenous population are illegal immigrants. When was the last time you respected their cultural heritage then you have the nerve to complain when people don't conform to your norms. That speech is nothing more than a well written cover for blatant racism. When was the lat time someone robbed a service station wearing a burqua, but *our local Indian owned servo has been robbed so many times* by white crack heads it has shut down. In fact *were I live there is constantly trouble*, none of it however, is perpetrated by immigrants and refugees. It is not the immigrants and refugees that* gang bash people leaving the pub, knock on womans door and shoot them, attempt to abduct children walking home, run people off the. All these things have happened in the last year here and all have been committed by white people*. Why is that white people are so inherently racist, is it conditioning, what makes us think our way of life is any better than anyone elses.




The above are both quotes from you, KJ. No editing at all. The latter is from a topic that is completely unrelated, but you have just proved how messed up our society is (regardless of the race and age of the perpetrator).

This has nothing to do with age, I said it has increased with my generation and I consider mid 20's to be pretty damn close to my age. The fact is, this stuff IS happening with regularity, you have said it yourself.

I am a realist, not an optimist that sees the good in everyone.

Gordo, I take your point mate, violence begets violence (which I don't think is a good thing). I am just really scratching my head with what is going on regularly, when nothing is done about it.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Feb 6, 2012)

The trouble in my area is mainly perpetrated by drug users, most of them are at least in their twenties but most would be well over 30 with some in their 40's. The woman was shot by a man in his 50's, the woman and man that attempted the abductions were in their late thirties and the servo I obviously couldn't tell you. The pub bashing I can't recall ages if they were mentioned but they were not youths. Yes society is messed up but it has been for a lot longer than just recently and it is not all young people making it a mess. The man that tried to run me off the crossing was about 60 and he and his wife thought it was hilarious to swerve their car at me. There is also the fact that I live in a bad area, relatively speaking. There are areas that trouble is not so frequent in but most poor people can't afford to live in them.


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 6, 2012)

I agree entirely that socio-economic factors come into play regarding crime rates, I also believe that age isn't a purely determining factor in those rates (I was just saying that now days, many young people have no regard for authority and lack empathy because they are self absorbed). 

Where I don't agree with you, is your apparent belief that society hasn't taken very large backwards strides in the last few decades.


----------

